# Tour De Blast



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thinking about trying it this year. 

http://www.tourdeblast.com/

Has anybody here done it? Any thoughts, advice? 
What say ye?


----------



## jt123 (Jul 27, 2009)

I did it in the mid-90s and last year. The 1st year was definitely more fun but at that time Johnston Ridge was not open. Last year it was cold and wet. It pretty much rained the entire ride. On the downhill from Elk Rock heading towards Johnston Ridge the visibility was about 50'. I remember seeing a few cars from Texas and Iowa and I'm sure they were thinking why are all these idiots riding their bikes out here in the pouring rain. There was a sag from Johnston Ridge for the folks that were truly cold or who just didn't have the experience or training to deal with the weather. You have to be prepared when going into the mountains.

As far as training, I plan on doing the Pioneer Century and a couple of 40-60 miles up to Skyline and down, and I should be good. However, I ride about 1300' over 11 miles around Mountain Park at lunchtime pretty much every non-raining day, so I have a decent base built up already. The climbs are long but they are not steep. I usually just sit on my granny gear and crank away, but I never was a stud climber, and now I'm just old.

When the weather is nice, the ride to MSH is one of my favorite rides here in the PNW.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks. I'm an ok climber, but I hate hills. Been doing alot this year though. 
I'll be doing the Pioneer too. 
Still haven't decided for sure on the TD Blast. Haven't heard alot of good from the people in my club. Mainly was doing it to get stronger, not for the fun of it.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, i've done it.

Just my experience -

You're paying $55 ($75 for later reg) to ride on an open road that's much more pleasant without 2500 other bikes on it.

If the weather is less than absolutely perfect things can be a bit grim and rather dangerous.

A unique danger is from other riders who have succumded to the descent and are going 10mph swerving back and forth across the road. This becomes more fun in clouds/fog.

Carry a wind-blocking jacket, hat, gloves, etc.

Consider using somewhat less tire pressure than normal, particularly if you inflate at sea level.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

maximum7 said:


> Thanks. I'm an ok climber, but I hate hills. Been doing alot this year though.
> I'll be doing the Pioneer too.
> Still haven't decided for sure on the TD Blast. Haven't heard alot of good from the people in my club. Mainly was doing it to get stronger, not for the fun of it.


Hey there maximum7...I'm planning on doing it this year. I've done it twice now and skipped it last year since the weather was atrocious and they let me defer my registration. I'm pretty much going to have to do it as I'll be using it as a training ride for some bigger events later in the summer.

The first year I did it, the most difficult climb was the last 5 miles up to Johnson Ridge as it was extremely windy. Therefore when you were out of the saddle climbing, it actually made it harder. I'm a pretty cautious descender and think its relatively safe on the downhill as the road is pretty smooth. There are also very few cars.

The second time I did it there was a thick fog almost half way up the climb and some people were starting to turn around but low and behold a few miles later the fog completely disappeared and it was sunny all the way to the top. Plus no wind.

As for slow climbers winding from side to side on the road...I have not seen this the last 2 years I did it. The only time I was aware of a crash was the first year when it was really windy at the top and someone got blown over. 

Its true that you can probably do this ride on your own but keep in mind that there aren't any water stops and if you want to get water at the Johnson ridge you might have to pay for admission to the museum. 

If you plan to do the ride let me know maybe we can hook up. Are you still on a Look 585?


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

First time I tried it was miserable. Cold rain/snow/hail and I could hardly see the wheel I was following a couple inches in front of me because we were in a storm cloud. 2nd time was clear and sunny and really liked it. If you don't like climbing then forget it because that is all you do.

All the riders did not really bother me since not everyone starts at the same time and rides at a much difference pace up such a long climb. The food and water support was pretty good.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

I did it last year, but the weather was awful... cold and wet. Would not to do it again unless the weather was more agreeable. That's the rub. On the other hand, after such a grueling experience, that was hands-down the BEST DAMN PLATE OF SPAGHETTI that I've ever had!


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Terrible weather...rained 98% of the time...56F at the start, 46F at Elk Rock and 40F at Johnson Ridge. A little wind at the top which was fine but man was it cold. Not so many riders out...I saw cars driving away from the start when I was getting there...not a good sign.

Told myself I'll never do this ride again unless they move it to July or August. Maybe if I was desperate I would do day off registration if the weather is spectacular. The course just isn't the same when everything is covered by fog and clouds. Its always nice to have a view of St. Helen's as you work your way up to the top. 

As the poster mentioned, that was one great plate of pasta with meat sauce. I usually skip it but this time it really hit the spot after a long wet ride and prepared me for my 1hr drive back to Portland.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Why not pick a nice day and ride it? Why pay for a few fig newtons and some water when you can take them along in your jersey pocket?

Today was a truly gorgeous day here in the Columbia Gorge, so I went and rode the route that's been claimed by the Echelon Gran Fondue guys...we who live around here sometimes call it the Dufur century.

Perfect weather, nobody in the road. I brought along one extra water bottle (3) in my jersey and filled it at the town park in Dufur for the long, long uphill, a flask of gel and some bars good to go.....18 genuine miles of climbing to the top...but then about 40 miles downhill back to Hood River... I do that kind of ride often...get up, look at the weather and "call in Well"...Send out a call on facebook to my buddies and if anyone shows up, great. Usually I go solo and I like the solitude....I don't enjoy riding with 3000+ strangers sharing the route..


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Why not pick a nice day and ride it? Why pay for a few fig newtons and some water when you can take them along in your jersey pocket?
> 
> Today was a truly gorgeous day here in the Columbia Gorge, so I went and rode the route that's been claimed by the Echelon Gran Fondue guys...we who live around here sometimes call it the Dufur century.
> 
> Perfect weather, nobody in the road. I brought along one extra water bottle (3) in my jersey and filled it at the town park in Dufur for the long, long uphill, a flask of gel and some bars good to go.....18 genuine miles of climbing to the top...but then about 40 miles downhill back to Hood River... I do that kind of ride often...get up, look at the weather and "call in Well"...Send out a call on facebook to my buddies and if anyone shows up, great. Usually I go solo and I like the solitude....I don't enjoy riding with 3000+ strangers sharing the route..


Its just nice to have it on the calendar and to plan accordingly. Also hard to sometimes pick a nice day here in the northwest  I also typically carry most of my calories and will get fluids at the rest stop and maybe something hardier at the summit. I usually can't do 5hr rides like that on a weekday because of work so it works out well for weekends. My riding buddy has done it on his own in the past on a really warm day and had to pay admission into the observatory just to fill up his bottle. 

This year was also an exception since I was using it as a training ride for something later in the summer. If it wasn't for that I would have bailed. I do like riding alone at times but it's best when I have my riding buddies with me. Strangers are good too on events like this because you can talk cycling and gear.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

My club is doing it this Sat. 
Weather is supposed to be nice, so I think I'll give it a go. 
If you hear the mountain rumbling, it's not an eruption. It's just me complaining all the way up.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

maximum7 said:


> My club is doing it this Sat.
> Weather is supposed to be nice, so I think I'll give it a go.
> If you hear the mountain rumbling, it's not an eruption. It's just me complaining all the way up.


If the weather is nice it should be a great ride. I'm assuming you guys are meeting at the first lookout which eliminates all the garbage miles before the real climbing starts.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

It was a beautiful day for the ride. We had 40 riders and great support. 
The ride was the worst thing I have done to myself on a bike. 
If you've never done it, and are thinking about it sometime in the future, don't do it.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

maximum7 said:


> If you've never done it, and are thinking about it sometime in the future, don't do it.


That bad, huh? It is a hard ride but I would just tell people to train a lot before attempting it. And equally important... go at your own pace. That might include making sure your bike has sufficiently low gearing for you to climb at a comfortable/sustainable pace.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Much like the STP, this is another ride I'd like to do at some point. I'm going to Maui in two years, and I'd like to climb Haleakala while there, so I think this ride would be a good test to tell realistically if you can handle that much climbing or not.

I normally run an 11-25 cassette, I think I'd buy one with more upper range for such a ride, such as a 11-28 (crappy spacing between cogs at some points, but having a 28t sounds like it would be handy).


----------



## hooj1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks interesting


----------



## RydeBig (Sep 6, 2011)

TDB is a fundraiser. So, you have to be OK with that & the rest really depends on conditioning & the weather.
I've enjoyed/endured this ride on & off since '98. Its a long way to drive from the Puget Sound Area or Hood River (where I've moved to recently).
As described in other posts by those who've done it, come prepared. Thought I was in '10 & got washed/froze out, but finished none the less.
What I like about this ride is that no 2 years are the same, & the support is pretty terffic.
Also not to be forgotten is that the views are wonderful, if you can see them.
If, one wanted to do this solo there is water at just to the N(?) of the visitor center. A large hand pump that the hikers use.
Hope this is useful


----------

